# neuer gebauchter Bildschirm bildschirm benötige Software umdieHelligekeiteinzustellen



## sight011 (20. Juni 2008)

Bin mir nicht sicher wo ich mich hier im Forum darüber erkundigen kann?

Ich hab neue Hardware  (deswegen bin ich hier) einen 20" Röhren-Monitor von Sony, den ich umsonst von meiner Arbeit bekommen habe! Jetzt weiß ich wahrscheinlich auch warum! 


1. Weiß ist ein Ton zwischen Gelb und Grau und die restliche Farb-Konfiguration geht auch nicht so gut

2. Weder mit der Einstellung des Bildschirms nochmit der Einstellung der Grafikkarteüber dei Systemsteuerung bekomm ichdas richtighin! ... es is schon ok aber nich perfekt

*
Deswegen wollte ich fragen ob jemand eine Software kennt mit der man die Helligkeit einstellen kann!*

Schöne Güße A.


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. Juni 2008)

Versuch einmal die ob du die Konfiguration des Monitors auf die Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen kannst. Das könnte helfen.

Und dann noch einen Rat den ich Aufgrund diverser Erfahrungen mit Rauchern gemacht habe, die mich um Hilfe bei ihren PCs gebeten haben. Evtl. hat sich einfach nur eine eklige Schicht Dreck auf der Mattscheibe gesammelt .. da heißt es Tüchenkrepp und Glasreiniger zur Hand nehmen.


----------



## sight011 (21. Juni 2008)

Ich zieh meine Aussage zurück, alles is gut!! 

Lag auch nicht an den -bösen- Rauchern!*°° [


----------

